# Angelsachen bei Lidl



## McDackel (6. März 2008)

Hallo Boardies,

eine kleine Frager an euch, wann gibt es wieder Angelsachen bei Lidl? Ich habe gehört am 29. März. Stimmt das? |pfisch:

Grüße
:vik:Mark:vik:​


----------



## wallek (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

kauf dir die sachen lieber bein Angelhändler! nicht son Lidl-Schrott!
Wer billig kauft,kauft zweimal!!!


----------



## peterws (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Hallo McDackel,

erstmal Wilkommen im AB.
Deine Frage kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. 
Ich kann Dir allerdings einen Tip geben: 
 Kaufe kein Werkzeug, Maschienen, Autos oder halt Angelsachen beim Lebensmitteldiscounter!
Geh in den (Angel-) Fachhandel und Du wirst glücklicher.


----------



## killerforelle (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen
meine rute hat nach 4 wochen den geist aufgegeben#d
also finger weg von de angeln:q

lg


----------



## whv-nelly (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Kann den beiden nur zustimmen .... kauf im angelladen #6

Das is alles minderwertiges material minderwertige verarbeitung usw....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Also mein Lidel Dreibein hält noch , obwohl ichs sogar zum brandungsangeln eingesetzt habe .

Meine beiden elektronischen Bissanzeiger haben ebenfalls schon einige Verregnete Angeltage/nächte überlebt , ganz im gegensatzt zu dem doppelt so teuren Bissanzeiger den ich mir beim Händler zugelegt habe .

---> Alles ist nicht schrott .

Muss aber dazusagen das ich den Kram nicht regelmäßig benutze , wenn man 2 mal die Woche auf Karpfen ansitzt sind natürlich auch bessere Bissanzeiger angebracht etc ...


Ruten , schnur und Köder würd ich dann aber doch lieber beim Händler meines Vertrauens kaufen , wobei es bei einigen "anspruchslosen" Angelarten , z.B. Aalansitz oder heringsangeln wohl auch problemlos mit ner lidl rute gehen wird frage ist halt nur ob man beim Händler fürs gleiche Geld nicht bessere qualität bekommt .


----------



## Sveni90 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Da gabs schon mehrere Themen.
Benutze einfach mal die Suchfunktion


----------



## Jens0883 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein paar Sachen bei Lidl gekauft. Karpfenrute, Raubfisch und Gummifisch-set. Die Rute ist für den Preis mehr als in Ordnung. Die Rolle benutze ich aber nicht. Die Wobbler im Raubfischset sind super. Die Gummifische waren absoluter Müll. Von den Bissanzeigern hab ich auch viel gutes gehört. Aber jeder wie er will.
Und nebenbei: Warum ist es nicht möglich dem Themenstarter eine Antwort zu geben ohne direkt alles schlecht zu machen?
Gruss Jens


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Habe mir auch vergangenes Jahr ein Dreibein bei Lidl geholt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Im übrigen haben wir doch hier im Forum schon festgestellt das bei manchen Angelfachgeschäften die gleichen Produkte zum Kauf ausliegen wie bei Lidl nur halt zu etwas höheren Preisen. Ich denke das Kleinzeug kann man kaufen. Über Ruten und Rollen kann und will ich nichts sagen da ich mit diesen Produkten keine Erfahrung habe und da bin ich gewiss nicht der einzige hier oder haben alle Vor Poster die so sehr abraten Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



			
				Jens0883;1963759
Und nebenbei: Warum ist es nicht möglich dem Themenstarter eine Antwort zu geben ohne direkt alles schlecht zu machen?
Gruss Jens[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> RICHTIG........ Der Themenstarter hat doch nur nach dem Datum gefragt.... #h


----------



## magic feeder (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

orientiere dich lieber neu............angelshop lautet die devise.....


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Moin Leute

ich war gestern beim Lidl

Es gibt Epoxi für 2,99 und Sekundenkleber für 0.99 von uhu.

das ist doch schon mal was.

grüsse
henning


----------



## Benny1982 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Hab mir letztes Jahr die Wathose geholt, was soll ich sagen mir liefen beim 3ten einsatz beide beine voll, hab sie dann als Regenhosebenutzt spritzwasserschutz hat sie noch geboten aber inzwischen ist sie an allen näten irgendwo aufgerissen. Also die ist definitiv müll :q

Auf meinem Avatar übrigends noch zu sehen, da war sie schon über beiden Stiefeln aufgerissen ^^


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Hi
Gabs da nicht die Spinfischertasche mit Boxen?
Wie sind die erfahrungen?

halten die Schaniere von den Boxen?

grüsse
henning


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Ich hatte mir vor ca 3 Jahren einen Angelstuhl bei LIDL gekauft, der hat immer super gehalten. Also ich finde man kann nicht sagen wenn etwas vom Discounter kommt, das gleich immer alles Schrott ist!!
:vik::vik:|wavey:


----------



## Benny1982 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Es ist sicher nicht alles schrott, aber was ich nicht kaufen würde sind Ruten, Rollen und Wathosen ^^


----------



## Veit (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Also gegen die Bissanzeiger, das Dreibein und die Wathose kann ich absolut nix sagen. Die Bissanzeiger und das Dreibein hab ich seit nunmehr zwei Jahren und sie funktionieren noch immer tadellos.
Die Wathose (hatte ich nur ca. 15 Mal in Verwendung) hat mir auch keine nassen Füße gebracht.


----------



## Powerdonald (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Mit den Pilkern habe ich vor 2 Jahren auf Senja geangelt

Heili, Dorsch, Köhler haben sie problemlos standgehalten.


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Irgendwie klingt das hier wie das Gerede als Aldi die ersten Computer verkauft hat. Alles Sch... dort nur Schrott und Billigmüll. Aber auf die konkrete Frage ob und wann Lidl wieder Angelgeräte im Angebot hat antwortet hier niemand.


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Wenn es nicht auf der Lidl Seite steht , wer soll  es dann  wissen??????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




henningcl schrieb:


> Hi
> Gabs da nicht die Spinfischertasche mit Boxen?
> Wie sind die erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> ...Aber auf die konkrete Frage ob und wann Lidl wieder Angelgeräte im Angebot hat antwortet hier niemand.


 
...nicht das mich das Interessiert, aber ich kann die Antwort auf die Ursprungsfrage, auch in Deinem Posting nicht finden  :m

Chris


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...nicht das mich das Interessiert, aber ich seh die Antwort auf die Ursprungsfrage, auch in Deinem Posting nicht  :m


----------



## LUKA$ (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Also ich habe seit einem jahr die Tasche mit den Boxen sowie ein Dreibein regelmäßig im gebrauch und nichts zu beanstanden....also nicht gleich vorher alles als Schrott abstempeln!!


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Hi Lukas

benutzt du die Boxen oft?
wie sind die schaniere alles i.o.
grüsse
henning



LUKA$ schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit einem jahr die Tasche mit den Boxen sowie ein Dreibein regelmäßig im gebrauch und nichts zu beanstanden....also nicht gleich vorher alles als Schrott abstempeln!!


----------



## Master Hecht (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Also das hab ich ja besonders gerne alles schlecht machen mag ja sein das die sachen vom händler besser sind und ne rute würd ich mir da auch nicht kaufen... aber wenn ihr alle so viel geld habt und das nur für angelsachen ausgibt dann könnt ihr das von mir aus machen... die bissanzeiger die ich mir da gekauft haben machen super ihren job genau so wie das dreibein und der stuhl, also wenn man eh nur alles schlecht machen will einfach mal die klappe halten...


----------



## Brundle68 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Was kostet denn das Dreibein bei Lidl...?

Und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen....?


----------



## nemles (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Also wann es wieder Angelsachen bei Lidl gibt, wissen wohl nur die selber.
Einfach mal kostenfrei und unverbindlich hier nachfragen:

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/11618.htm

Gruß,
Nemles|wavey:


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Brundle68 schrieb:


> Was kostet denn das Dreibein bei Lidl...?
> 
> Und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen....?



Hallo
Ich glaub dieser Fuchs ist es.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rutenhalter-Rod-...yZ139466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Das Ding ist schon eine wackelige Sache.

Grüsse


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Brundle68 schrieb:


> Was kostet denn das Dreibein bei Lidl...?
> 
> Und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen....?


 
Vieleicht wär es Sinnvoller erstmal raus zu bekommen ob und wann es das Dreibein wieder gibt :m

...und vielleicht guckst Du mal auf die nur 2 seiten (bis jetzt  ) hier und da findest Du gefühlte 20 Erfahrungsberichte 

Chris


----------



## Powerdonald (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit einem jahr die Tasche mit den Boxen sowie ein Dreibein regelmäßig im gebrauch und nichts zu beanstanden....also nicht gleich vorher alles als Schrott abstempeln!!



Was ist das für eine Tasche? Ist die irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen??


----------



## boot (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Die elektronischen Bissanzeiger und das Dreibein sind nicht schlecht. lg


----------



## -Mirage- (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Ooohh Gott!!! #d
Nicht schon wieder......dieses Thema |krach:!


----------



## boot (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Ooohh Gott!!! #d
Nicht schon wieder......dieses Thema |krach:!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Warummmmmmmm nicht,du mußt ja nix dazu schreibe also Ruhe da oben.


----------



## Pinn (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Noch hat Lidl nix davon im Angebot, aber wenn, eröffnet hoffentlich jemand einen neuen Thread, damit ich das auch mitbekomme...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## kanud (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

hab mir letztes jahr da n rodpod geholt für 39.95€ genau das gleiche gabs letztes jahr bei askari für 69,95€ und ich kann nur sagen top ware, man muß bei den discountern halt nur aufpassen was man kauft....


----------



## Ulli3D (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Die Spinntasche incl. der Boxen ist ihr Geld wert. Die Boxen sind OK und schließen genau so dicht, wie die Boxen beim Dealer. 

Das Dreibein war ähnlich dem abgebildeten aber noch mit Haltern für Bissanzeiger versehen. Für Rheinangler mehr als OK, da es da nicht auf die Rutenablage ankommt sondern auf das Hochstellen der Rute. Stabilität kommt durch das anhängen eines Stoffbeutels mit Sand oder Steinen in der Mitte der Rutenauflage.

Die Angelstühle waren ihr Geld ebenfalls wert, bei meinem Gewicht von 110 Kilo muss ein Stuhl schon stabil sein. Die Lidl Teile sind es.

Elektronische Funkbissanzeiger gab es vor 2 oder 3 Jahren. Seit dem im gelegentlichen Einsatz und bisher noch kein Grund zur Klage.

Tischräucherofen gibt es auch jedes Jahr, gleiches Modell wie für 10 bis 20 € mehr beim Tackledealer.

RodPod gab es vor 2 oder 3 Jahren. Gleiches Modell gibt es von Ultimate immer noch für 30 € mehr.

Man muss sich einfach darüber klar werden, dass die Teile nicht für Lidl allein produziert werden. Die gleichen Teile, u. U. mit einem anderen Firmenaufkleber, gibt es schon mal beim Tackledealer nebenan. Nur eben etwas teurer, denn bei Lidl/ Aldi und Co geht es um den schnellen Umsatz. Wenn da 5.000 Stück von einer Ware angeboten werden, die voraussichtlich innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Tagen verkauft sind, dann kann die Kalkulation schon ganz anders aussehen als bei einem Dealer, der 2 oder 3 Stück ordert und nicht weiß, wann er die verkaufen kann.


----------



## -Mirage- (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

@ boot

...weil es hier jedes Jahr die gleiche Diskussion gibt: "Billig gleich Schrott, oder doch nicht..." und jedes Jahr die gleichen Postings von meistens den gleichen Usern gibt. Kannst also genauso gut die alten Threads kopieren und hier reinstellen. An Antworten bekommst nichts, was nicht schon letztes Jahr gesagt wurde. Und das Jahr davor, und das davor auch.........

Der Unterschied: dieses Jahr fängt die Diskussion schon 'zig Wochen, bevor es in den Verkauf kommt, an.

P.S. und die Frage von Themenstarter ist immer noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Cobra HH (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Ulli3D mal voll zustimmen 
durch die abnahme von nur 2 oder 3 stk. hat der fachhändler ein höheren ek 
also auch ein höheren vk


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

DOCH!!!



henningcl schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht auf der Lidl Seite steht , wer soll  es dann  wissen??????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Wann hat eigentlich Aldi wieder Angelzeugs im Angebot:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## angler-jan (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Eigentlich müssen die Ruten nicht immer schlecht sein, nur die Rollen sind nicht immer so das Feinste. 

Manchmal gibt es aber auch gute Rollen und kack-Ruten. Aber als Barschrute oder Grundrute, laufen die eigentlich ganz gut, hab auch eine!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



henningcl schrieb:


> Es gibt Epoxi für 2,99 und Sekundenkleber für 0.99 von uhu.


Genau! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wann hat eigentlich Aldi wieder Angelzeugs im Angebot:vik::vik::vik:


Wenn Tchibo und Eduscho das haben!
Die sollen auch tolle Karpfensachen, Campingartikel und Shimano-Rollen für lau haben, alles im April! :vik: :vik:


----------



## boot (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



-Mirage- schrieb:


> @ boot
> 
> ...weil es hier jedes Jahr die gleiche Diskussion gibt: "Billig gleich Schrott, oder doch nicht..." und jedes Jahr die gleichen Postings von meistens den gleichen Usern gibt. Kannst also genauso gut die alten Threads kopieren und hier reinstellen. An Antworten bekommst nichts, was nicht schon letztes Jahr gesagt wurde. Und das Jahr davor, und das davor auch.........
> 
> ...


ja die frage kann keiner beantworten weil keiner weiß wann#d,aber es ist doch schön das man auch so viel Positives darüber hört oder nicht????????.lg


----------



## Barschl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Naja,wenn die genau so sind wie die Knacker dort schmecken dann lass es stehen.


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn Tchibo und Eduscho das haben!
> Die sollen auch tolle Karpfensachen, Campingartikel und Shimano-Rollen für lau haben, alles im April! :vik: :vik:



Jooo, habe ich auch gehört - ab dem 1. 4.:m:m:m


----------



## -Mirage- (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



boot schrieb:


> ja die frage kann keiner beantworten weil keiner weiß wann#d,aber es ist doch schön das man auch so viel Positives darüber hört oder nicht????????.lg



:vik: ...keiner weiß es, 
aber mittlerweile schon 44 "Antworten"...oder wie auch immer... :vik:

Natürlich ist es schön zu lesen, aber LIDL hat jedes Jahr so ziemlich die selben Sachen und die Antwort ist auch jedes Jahr die gleiche.

Und zwar:
Rute+Rolle  ->   schlecht #d,
Rod-Pod+Dreibein+Tasche+Stuhl  ->   gut #6,
Kleinteile+Sets+Schnur  ->   na ja, geht so |uhoh:...     ...oder???

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## boot (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



-Mirage- schrieb:


> :vik: ...keiner weiß es,
> aber mittlerweile schon 44 "Antworten"...oder wie auch immer... :vik:
> 
> Natürlich ist es schön zu lesen, aber LIDL hat jedes Jahr so ziemlich die selben Sachen und die Antwort ist auch jedes Jahr die gleiche.
> ...


ja hast ja Recht aber sehe es doch mal so wir freuen uns doch auch wenn wir bei einem Thema mit schreiben können, und das ist doch auch der Sinn das sich die leute unterhalten übers Angeln.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Powerdonald schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Tasche? Ist die irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen??



war ne Rutentasche und eine TackleBox zum umhängen


----------



## Dorschprinz (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Na ja,ich würde diese Billigartikel zwar nicht kaufen.Es gab aber auch Zeiten,da musste ich es tun aus finanziellen Gründen,ich wollte mein Hobby nicht aufgeben. 
Das war so vor zehn Jahren mal,nach der Schulzeit.
So mag es manchem Sportfreund gehen und das ist auch gar nicht peinlich oder so.
Ich hatte mir mal so eine Kombo gekauft für das Meeresangeln,ich glaube das war sogar bei Lidl.Was soll ich sagen: Ich konnte ANGELN,hätte ich sonst eben nicht können.....
Gerade sehr junge Sportfreunde haben nun einmal meistens nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung.Die Artikel sind ja nicht hochwertig,aber sie halten schon so die eine oder andere Saison und man ist dann halt dabei und hockt nicht Zuhause herum. 
Aus Gründen des Sparens würde ich das Zeug nicht kaufen,nur wenn ich eben muss.
Und dann ist das eine echte Alternative zu den doch oft sehr teuren Artikeln aus dem Fachgeschäfft.


----------



## Cobra HH (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

da muss ich wiedersprechen
der billigste bissanzeiger bei moritz kostet 10,- euro und bei lidl hat er nur 9,- euro gekostet und muss sagen das der besser ist der von lidl hat 4 einstellungen und der von moritz hat nur 2)


----------



## Gismo (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> da muss ich wiedersprechen
> der billigste bissanzeiger bei moritz kostet 10,- euro und bei lidl hat er nur 9,- euro gekostet und muss sagen das der besser ist der von lidl hat 4 einstellungen und der von moritz hat nur 2)


Das stümt nicht den bei moritz waren zwei stück im pack für 12 euro was ist nun billiger


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Moin,

bei LIDL gab es einmal eine Pilkkombo, also eine 2,70 m Pilkrute mit WG 200 Gramm, eine Meeres-Stat.-Rolle mit 3 KL und Schnur für 19,99 EURO - na gut, ich habe schon bessere Rollen in der Hand gehabt, aber die Pilkrute habe ich zwei Mal mit nach *Island* (!) gehabt und mehrere Tage damit geangelt und wer schon mal da gewesen ist, weiß welche Klötze von Dorsche die Pilker anfassen - die Rute ist total belastbar - und dann noch für das Geld!

Also nicht gleich schreien, das ist alles "Schrott" - sondern erst mal schauen, was angeboten wird - bei Eurem Dealer vor Ort gibt es auch "Schrott", denn mittlerweile kommt (fast) alles aus China! Und umtauschen geht überall!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## boot (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Von Gismo..... ich habe die bissanzeiger bei moritz um einiges billiger gesehen wo bei die bisanzeiger auch bei angeldomäne zeitweise billiger und besser sind ....................................................................................................................woher weiß du das das die besser sind du hast sie doch garnicht, und 2 wenn es die gleichen sind können sie nicht besser sein das wäre ja unlogisch,oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## snxxkbxrs (6. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Petri Sportfreunde !

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen sog. Karpfenstuhl f. 40 Euro bei Lidl geholt. Nachdem 3. Ansitz
war ich im Gelände auf Schrauben- bzw. Mutternsuche. Dann habe ich neue montiert und der Stuhl erfüllt jetzt seinen Zweck. Andersrum habe ich Sachen vom Händler schon entsorgt. Ersatzteile gibt es auch beim Händler nicht für Alles.Entweder halten die Sachen einen Tag oder ewig. Gruß snoekbars


----------



## WhiteWolf (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Entweder halten die Sachen einen Tag oder ewig.



Jo, genau so siehts aus, allerdings hat bei mir die aussage "einen tag" öfter zugetroffen^^, der tischräucherofen war aber sein preis wert, habn noch billiger bekommen, weil da nochn paar rumflogen^^


----------



## KGE (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

*Juhu Jippie* :vik::vik:

Einer meiner LieblingsThreats geht wieder los 
|laola:



(KGE der es sich mit einer Klinikpackung Chips und einem Kasten Gerstenkaltschale vorm Rechner bequem macht und sich dennoch ärgert das ganze zu spät gesehen zu haben )​


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Wie jedes mal, wenn so ein Lidl oder Aldi Tröt aufkommt, möchte ich erwähnen, dass mein erfolgreichster Wobbler ursprünglich aus so einer Lidl Raubfischbox herkommt...|rolleyes


----------



## LUKA$ (10. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

@henningcl...die boxen dieser tasche hab ich ca.1-2 mal pro Woche im einsatz, schließen noch wie am ersten Tag kann also nix negatives sagen bis jetzt alles top und das seit fasst einem Jahr


----------



## fiskes (10. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Habe bereits seit 5 Jahren eine beringte 6 m Kohlefaserstipprute von Lidl und kann darüber überhaupt nicht meckern. Hat bisher noch alles ausgehalten.
Robert


----------



## Adlerfan (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

also ab dem 17.03. gehts bei lidl mit allerlei fisch und meeresgetier los, vielleicht folgt ja dann das angelzeug (übrigens, bei tschibo gibts `ne sonnenbrille mit polfilter für 9,90........*duckwech*)


----------



## angler_90 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

mal meine erfahrung:
rute mit 80g tragkraft bei Wurf mit 60g gebrochen, Freilaufrolle, Bissanzeiger, Dreibein & Knicklichter: gut, Stuhl: nur mal ne schraube abgefallen sonst auch gut


----------



## Pinn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> ...(übrigens, bei tschibo gibts `ne sonnenbrille mit polfilter für 9,90........*duckwech*)



Hab ich mir Samstag geholt. Ob sie gut polarisiert weiss ich noch nicht, aber zum Radeln und Autofahren bei Sonnenschein ist sie echt optimal und vom Design her auch nicht übel. Bei dem Preis hol ich mir noch eine davon.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Angler25 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

_*Schau dir mal die Seite an.*_
http://www.bissclips.tv/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=132&Itemid=58
_*Ob Aldi oder Lidl .......|kopfkrat*_


----------



## Adlerfan (12. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

@pinn: gib mal bescheid wie die brille am wasser funktioniert hat. wenn sie gut ist, kann man glaube ich kaum günstiger an `ne polbrille kommen....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> kann man glaube ich kaum günstiger an `ne polbrille kommen....



Bei Angeldomäne habe ich bisher auch nur 9,95 bezahlt.....:m


----------



## Pinn (12. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> @pinn: gib mal bescheid wie die brille am wasser funktioniert hat. wenn sie gut ist, kann man glaube ich kaum günstiger an `ne polbrille kommen....



Die Brille hat 'ne windschnittige Form, liegt also um den Kopf und seitlich der Augen gut an. Wer einen ausgesprochen dicken Kopf hat, könnte allerdings Probleme mit dem Sitz der Brille haben. Wenn möglich sollte man die Brille anprobieren! M.E. ist sie für Radler und Jogger konzipiert (Schutz der Augen vor Staub und Mücken), und deshalb von der Form her auch sehr gut für Fliegenfischer geeignet.

Die Polarisationseigenschaften sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Wenn man eine andere Polbrille um 90 Grad gedreht davorhält, ist absolute Dunkelheit im Deckungsbereich beider Gläser.

Wie es mit dem UV-Schutz der Augen bei der Tschibobrille aussieht, weiss ich nicht. Der ist aber wichtig, weil so eine Brille gerade dann nützlich ist, wenn man gegen die Sonne angelt (UV von oben und reflektiert vom Wasser). Ich vermute aber, bei dunkel gefärbten Gläsern besteht weniger die Gefahr, dass man sich durch die UV-Strahlung der Sonne die Augen "verblitzt".

Am Wasser konnte ich die Brille noch nicht wirklich testen. Das liegt am Wetter...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## k98 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



henningcl schrieb:


> Hi
> Gabs da nicht die Spinfischertasche mit Boxen?
> Wie sind die erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Henning,

habe mir die Tasche letztes Jahr zugelegt, super stabiles Ding mit 6 großen, und 2 kleinen Boxen. Ich habe meine Meeresutensilien von Pilker, Beifänger, bis Gummifische, einfach alles was ich benötige untergebracht.

Gruß Uwe

#h#h#h


----------



## Der Hecht Papst (12. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

hallo kann ich nur bestätigen die tasche habe ich auch geholt letztes jahr die ist nicht klein zu kriegen ich habe auch alle meine gummi und twister sachen da drin die hält so einiges aus wenn ich die noch mal bekomme hole ich mir noch eine zweite.
gruß martin


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Wie schauts aus Leute, war schon jemand bei LIDL oder kommen da doch keine Angelsachen?


----------



## snxxkbxrs (20. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



angler_90 schrieb:


> mal meine erfahrung:
> rute mit 80g tragkraft bei Wurf mit 60g gebrochen, Freilaufrolle, Bissanzeiger, Dreibein & Knicklichter: gut, Stuhl: nur mal ne schraube abgefallen sonst auch gut


 
Petri !
 Das kenne ich auch. 40 gr. WG, 50 gr. dran und knack.
Ich hatte die Rute ruckartig statt konstant beschleunigt und dann war bei der 3-teiligen die Spitze weg. Jetzt bin ich klüger und ziehe gleichmäßig durch. Dann hält sie nach der Reparatur auch bei 50 gr. Gruß snoekbars


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Lidl (Süd?) ((Landau / Pfalz) hat das Angebot ab. 03.04.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Was gibt es den dieses Jahr?


----------



## upahde (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Lidl (Süd?) ((Landau / Pfalz) hat das Angebot ab. 03.04.



Hallo,
wo hast du den die Info her ;+;+

Im Internet steht nichts drin.

Gruß
uwe


----------



## Caftain (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Die Sache mit der Spinntasche kann ich auch positiv bestätigen!
Habe letztes Jahr zwei Stück für meine Kumpels mitgebracht. Bis jetzt sind alle zufrieden! 

Das Material der Lidl-Tasche "schwächelt" bis jetzt nicht!!

Ich habe selber eine Tasche, die in der "Machart" fast gleich ist (Kogha, bei Askari, bin auch sehr zufrieden) mit ähnlichen Abmessungen, ähnlichen Anordnungen der Ködertaschen, Halterungsmöglichkeiten in der Fronttasche!
Preislich gesehen war meine Tasche (damals auch reduziert) deutlich teurer!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Gismo schrieb:


> Das Frage ich mich auch im netz ist nix zu sehn


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



upahde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo hast du den die Info her ;+;+
> 
> Im Internet steht nichts drin.
> ...



Hy Uwe, mein Kollege hat den Prospekt beim LIDL gesehen und mir bescheid gegeben. Im Internet steht noch nichts, aber verlass Dich drauf, mein Kollege erzählt mir keinen Müll


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*



Gismo schrieb:


> Das Frage ich mich auch im netz ist nix zu sehn



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1990576&postcount=18


----------



## angler24 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

Hör auf die meisten hier und geh in einen vernünftigen Angelladen#6

Obwohl ich zugeben muss da ich den Dreibein für 2,99€ auch nicht wiederstehen konnte :vik:

Und das ist 2 Jahre alt und hebt immer noch, muss wohl ein Glücksfall gewesen sein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen bei Lidl*

hier gehts weiter,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613


----------

